# Reformation Map



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 14, 2005)

The link below is to a handy-dandy map of Europe in 1560 which illustrates the spread of the Reformation. It's a helpful resource for visualizing church history in geographic terms.

http://humanities.ucsd.edu/courses/kuchtahum3/reference/reformation.htm


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool map...But it has alot of Gray area.


----------



## Scott (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice map. Unfortunately demonstrates the limits of Calvinistic influence. I did not realize how widely spread Lutheranism was.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 14, 2005)

Funny how they don't differentiate between the Eastern Orthodox and Muslim areas.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 14, 2005)

It doesn't look right to me. Its overtly RC. By 1560, the Reformed witness was much bigger.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 14, 2005)

Keep in mind the map is showing state religions.


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2005)

One day it will all be brown.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> One day it will all be brown.


----------



## sastark (Feb 15, 2005)

Andrew, thanks for posting the map. I think I'll have to do one of my own now. :bigsmile:


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2005)

The Lutheran areas look bigger than they are because it's a Mercator type map. Scandinavia is much smaller on a globe.

I think the map is cool, but inaccurate. It couldn't be showing state religions, there are too many areas like in the Austrian Empire where the colors don't conform to boundries.

It would be cool to see a more exact and detailed map made, say, every 50 years up until the present.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool except Norway should be bigger and Sweden smaller.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Andrew, thanks for posting the map. I think I'll have to do one of my own now. :bigsmile:



Go for it, Seth! But keep in mind all of these critiques so you can keep the PB crowd happy! J/K 

Seriously, it would be nice to have such a map that shows the state of religion in Europe not only in 1560 but over a period of time beginning in 1517 and tracing the spread of the Reformation.


----------

